# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  اگه وقت داری یک لحظه کمکم کن.از امشب شاید دوباره بشم پشت کنکوری

## morteza320

سلام دوستان خوبین؟؟راستش بنده دانشجوی پرستاری ازاد هستم و ورودی 98 هستم والانم ترم دو.مرخصی نگرفتم از دانشگاه ولی فکرم بعد نتیجه کنکور این بود برم پرستاری ازاد و باز بخونم پنهانی دلیل این که میگم پنهانی چون داداشم سرطان خون داشت و نمیتونم استرس بدم به خانواده.الان دارم فکر میکنم اصلا پرستاری خوبه یا ن؟؟از خون میترسم ولی میتونم در اینده درست کنم این موضوع رو اما بحث حقوق و بالاسر داشتن و خیلی چیزا تو خونم نمیره انصافا.اما سوالم اینه ایا برای کنکور بخونم؟؟تو ازمون های قلم چی و سنجش سال پیش هیچ وقت بالای 12 هزار منطقه 3 نشدم ولی کنکور از 2 برابر 12 هزار هم اون ور تر رفت رتبم.انصافا زیست و شیمی رو خیلی دوست دارم مخصوصا شیمی و تو کنکور شیمی رو 60 و زیست رو 50 زدم.حالا به نظرتون شروع کنم و یکبار دیگه فرصتم رو امتحان کنم؟؟؟چه میدونم مثلا یک ماه زیست و شیمی بخونم و بقیه وقت رو اگر بود وقتی فیزیک و ریاضی رو برای 40 زدن تو کنکور.بازم میگم دانشگاه هست سرجاش و خب مسلما شروع میشه در اینده و میتونه اذیتم کنه برای کلاس ها.ممنونم از تک تکتون انشاالله امشب جوابی بگیرم و تصمیم بگیرم.کنکور هم ثبت نام کردم ناگفته نماند :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## mehrab98

> سلام دوستان خوبین؟؟راستش بنده دانشجوی پرستاری ازاد هستم و ورودی 98 هستم والانم ترم دو.مرخصی نگرفتم از دانشگاه ولی فکرم بعد نتیجه کنکور این بود برم پرستاری ازاد و باز بخونم پنهانی دلیل این که میگم پنهانی چون داداشم سرطان خون داشت و نمیتونم استرس بدم به خانواده.الان دارم فکر میکنم اصلا پرستاری خوبه یا ن؟؟از خون میترسم ولی میتونم در اینده درست کنم این موضوع رو اما بحث حقوق و بالاسر داشتن و خیلی چیزا تو خونم نمیره انصافا.اما سوالم اینه ایا برای کنکور بخونم؟؟تو ازمون های قلم چی و سنجش سال پیش هیچ وقت بالای 12 هزار منطقه 3 نشدم ولی کنکور از 2 برابر 12 هزار هم اون ور تر رفت رتبم.انصافا زیست و شیمی رو خیلی دوست دارم مخصوصا شیمی و تو کنکور شیمی رو 60 و زیست رو 50 زدم.حالا به نظرتون شروع کنم و یکبار دیگه فرصتم رو امتحان کنم؟؟؟چه میدونم مثلا یک ماه زیست و شیمی بخونم و بقیه وقت رو اگر بود وقتی فیزیک و ریاضی رو برای 40 زدن تو کنکور.بازم میگم دانشگاه هست سرجاش و خب مسلما شروع میشه در اینده و میتونه اذیتم کنه برای کلاس ها.ممنونم از تک تکتون انشاالله امشب جوابی بگیرم و تصمیم بگیرم.کنکور هم ثبت نام کردم ناگفته نماند


سلام عزیزم 
امیدوارم ک داداشت اوضاعش خوب بشه هرچه زودتر 
با وضع پیش اومده و تق و لق شدن ترم جاری دانشگاها 
خیلی راحت میتونی از وقتت استفاده کنی و بخونی دوباره برای کنکور چرا که نه... 
خودت اگ دوست داری و شرایطشو محیا میبینی الان بهترین وقت برای اینه ک شروع کنی 
احتمالا کنکور هم یه دو سه هفته عقب بیفته تقرببا ۴ ماه وقت داری رو فرم بیای ک زمان خوبیه ، 
درباره پرستاری خیلی پارامترا دخیله... نمیشه گفت خوب یا بد... هرکسی متناسب با شخصیت و روحیه ش میسنجه آیا مناسب رشته ای هست یا نه. علی رغم سختی زیادش شغل مقدس و قابل احترامیه.‌
اگ کنکور مجدد بدی و پرستاری ازادتو تبدیل به دولتی کنی هم باز خیلی برد کردی .  :-) در کل کنکور دادن با چیزی ک میگی چیز بدی نیست و شانس دوباره ایه ک به خودت میدی با استرس کمتر و خیالت راحته ازینو دانشگاتو داری

----------


## Ham1

> سلام دوستان خوبین؟؟راستش بنده دانشجوی پرستاری ازاد هستم و ورودی 98 هستم والانم ترم دو.مرخصی نگرفتم از دانشگاه ولی فکرم بعد نتیجه کنکور این بود برم پرستاری ازاد و باز بخونم پنهانی دلیل این که میگم پنهانی چون داداشم سرطان خون داشت و نمیتونم استرس بدم به خانواده.الان دارم فکر میکنم اصلا پرستاری خوبه یا ن؟؟از خون میترسم ولی میتونم در اینده درست کنم این موضوع رو اما بحث حقوق و بالاسر داشتن و خیلی چیزا تو خونم نمیره انصافا.اما سوالم اینه ایا برای کنکور بخونم؟؟تو ازمون های قلم چی و سنجش سال پیش هیچ وقت بالای 12 هزار منطقه 3 نشدم ولی کنکور از 2 برابر 12 هزار هم اون ور تر رفت رتبم.انصافا زیست و شیمی رو خیلی دوست دارم مخصوصا شیمی و تو کنکور شیمی رو 60 و زیست رو 50 زدم.حالا به نظرتون شروع کنم و یکبار دیگه فرصتم رو امتحان کنم؟؟؟چه میدونم مثلا یک ماه زیست و شیمی بخونم و بقیه وقت رو اگر بود وقتی فیزیک و ریاضی رو برای 40 زدن تو کنکور.بازم میگم دانشگاه هست سرجاش و خب مسلما شروع میشه در اینده و میتونه اذیتم کنه برای کلاس ها.ممنونم از تک تکتون انشاالله امشب جوابی بگیرم و تصمیم بگیرم.کنکور هم ثبت نام کردم ناگفته نماند


سلام دوست عزیز. امیدوارم حال برادرت زود خوب بشه.
اگر امکانش هست بگید با چه رتبه و درصدهایی پرستاری آزاد قبول شدید؟و چه دانشگاهی؟

----------


## invinciblegirl

چندوقت پیش کپی همین تاپیک رو زدی چندوقت قبل اونم یه تاپیک مشابهش و خب چرا؟ چرا همونو آپ نمیکنی؟


نظام قدیما و نظام جدیدا همه بیاین.خیلی مهمه برام.

----------


## tiny-ghost

اره بخون شانس خودتو امتحان کن.ولی پرستاری ازادم از دست نده که بعدا خدایی نکرده پشیمون نشی.با یه برنامه خوب شروع کن.جدی و با اراده هنوزم دیر نیست مخصوصا شما ک پایتم بد نیست. 
خدا داداشتم شفا بده :Yahoo (105):

----------


## Fawzi

فرصت سوزی نکنید 
قطعا میشه

----------


## morteza320

> سلام دوست عزیز. امیدوارم حال برادرت زود خوب بشه.
> اگر امکانش هست بگید با چه رتبه و درصدهایی پرستاری آزاد قبول شدید؟و چه دانشگاهی؟


  با تراز 7204.درصد هام شیمی 60 ریاضی 30 زیبست 50 فیزیک منفی بود فکر کنم ادبیات 36 عربی 32 دینی 60 زبان هم منفی اگه اشتباه نکنم

----------


## morteza320

> فرصت سوزی نکنید 
> قطعا میشه


اره فکر خودمم اینه انشاالله از امشب یا فردا شیمی رو شروع میکنم به مدت 2 3 هفته

----------


## morteza320

> چندوقت پیش کپی همین تاپیک رو زدی چندوقت قبل اونم یه تاپیک مشابهش و خب چرا؟ چرا همونو آپ نمیکنی؟
> 
> 
> نظام قدیما و نظام جدیدا همه بیاین.خیلی مهمه برام.


عهههه چه جالب یادتون هست ؟؟دیدین اون رو؟؟؟؟بلد نبودم و دیگه زدم همین رو

----------


## invinciblegirl

> عهههه چه جالب یادتون هست ؟؟دیدین اون رو؟؟؟؟بلد نبودم و دیگه زدم همین رو


بله یادم بود. آدرسشم گذاشتم بالا. خب اینطوریه که: شما میتونین برین "مشخصات کاربری شما" بعد برین "مشاهده تمام موضوعات آغاز شده" و تاپیکتونو پیدا کنید...

----------


## aretmis

> دانشگاه بیرجند با تراز 7204.درصد هام شیمی 60 ریاضی 30 زیبست 50 فیزیک منفی بود فکر کنم ادبیات 36 عربی 32 دینی 60 زبان هم منفی اگه اشتباه نکنم



با این درصد شیمی وزیست فکر نکنم ترازتون 7200 باید میشد!

----------


## morteza320

> با این درصد شیمی وزیست فکر نکنم ترازتون 7200 باید میشد!


نه همه چی درست هست تا حدودی ولی فیزیک کار رو خراب کرد و رفت.هیچ ازمونی بالای 12 هزار نشدم ولی کنکوره دیگه .

----------


## morteza320

> اره بخون شانس خودتو امتحان کن.ولی پرستاری ازادم از دست نده که بعدا خدایی نکرده پشیمون نشی.با یه برنامه خوب شروع کن.جدی و با اراده هنوزم دیر نیست مخصوصا شما ک پایتم بد نیست. 
> خدا داداشتم شفا بده


نه گفتم که انصراف که ندادم و دانشگاه هست در کنار کنکور اگر قرار باشه بخونم

----------


## Mysterious

*سلام
اگه شرایطشو دارید از لحاظ سن و معدل دیپلم میتونی به فکر گرایش بعد از لیسانسم باشید! 
از لحاظ علاقه به پرستاری باید به درساتون دقت کنید 
الان پرستارای پسر بهتر جذب میشن(شنیدم فقط)
امیدوارم حال برادرتونم خوب باشه❤*

----------


## zansia

> با این درصد شیمی وزیست فکر نکنم ترازتون 7200 باید میشد!


درصد منفی واقعا خراب میکنه
کلا درصد زیر ده خیلی پایین میکشه
من خودم پارسال رتبم ده هزار شد ولی اگر ادبیاتو 4 درصد نمیزدم (تو کنکور هایی که خودم تو خونه از خودم میگرفتم 50 میزدم. سر کنکور از یه هفته قبل سرخود یه دارویی رو قطع کردم بنا به دلایلی و معدم تا اخر تایم ریاضی پدرمو دراورد. منتها تو ادبیات چون شروع بود اثرش بیشتر بود) به راحتی زیر 6 هزار میشدم

----------


## aretmis

> درصد منفی واقعا خراب میکنه
> کلا درصد زیر ده خیلی پایین میکشه
> من خودم پارسال رتبم ده هزار شد ولی اگر ادبیاتو 4 درصد نمیزدم (تو کنکور هایی که خودم تو خونه از خودم میگرفتم 50 میزدم. سر کنکور از یه هفته قبل سرخود یه دارویی رو قطع کردم بنا به دلایلی و معدم تا اخر تایم ریاضی پدرمو دراورد. منتها تو ادبیات چون شروع بود اثرش بیشتر بود) به راحتی زیر 6 هزار میشدم


اره حتما اخه من یه اسکرین شات دارم که

که درصدای اختصاصیش زیر بیست درصده ولی ترازش بیشتره!
واقعا اگه استارتر ترازشو نمیگفت حدس میزدم با شیمی و زیست 50-60 پرستاری آزاد تیپ 1قبول شده!

----------


## morteza320

> اره حتما اخه من یه اسکرین شات دارم که
> 
> که درصدای اختصاصیش زیر بیست درصده ولی ترازش بیشتره!
> واقعا اگه استارتر ترازشو نمیگفت حدس میزدم با شیمی و زیست 50-60 پرستاری آزاد تیپ 1قبول شده!


واقعا نمیدونم مگه درصد منفی این قدر میتونه تاثیر گذار باشه؟؟؟الان این درصد های تو اسکرین شات رو میبینم اصلا نابود میشم بخدا

----------


## morteza320

> درصد منفی واقعا خراب میکنه
> کلا درصد زیر ده خیلی پایین میکشه
> من خودم پارسال رتبم ده هزار شد ولی اگر ادبیاتو 4 درصد نمیزدم (تو کنکور هایی که خودم تو خونه از خودم میگرفتم 50 میزدم. سر کنکور از یه هفته قبل سرخود یه دارویی رو قطع کردم بنا به دلایلی و معدم تا اخر تایم ریاضی پدرمو دراورد. منتها تو ادبیات چون شروع بود اثرش بیشتر بود) به راحتی زیر 6 هزار میشدم


دیگه قسمت بوده انگاری.الان پشت کنکور هستین یا ن؟؟؟؟و رتبتون چند شد؟؟؟

----------


## zansia

> دیگه قسمت بوده انگاری.الان پشت کنکور هستین یا ن؟؟؟؟و رتبتون چند شد؟؟؟


بله پشت کنکور هستم و راستش اصلا هم ناراحت نیستم  :Yahoo (4): 
رتبم ده هزار شد

----------


## Amdanial

> سلام دوستان خوبین؟؟راستش بنده دانشجوی پرستاری ازاد هستم و ورودی 98 هستم والانم ترم دو.مرخصی نگرفتم از دانشگاه ولی فکرم بعد نتیجه کنکور این بود برم پرستاری ازاد و باز بخونم پنهانی دلیل این که میگم پنهانی چون داداشم سرطان خون داشت و نمیتونم استرس بدم به خانواده.الان دارم فکر میکنم اصلا پرستاری خوبه یا ن؟؟از خون میترسم ولی میتونم در اینده درست کنم این موضوع رو اما بحث حقوق و بالاسر داشتن و خیلی چیزا تو خونم نمیره انصافا.اما سوالم اینه ایا برای کنکور بخونم؟؟تو ازمون های قلم چی و سنجش سال پیش هیچ وقت بالای 12 هزار منطقه 3 نشدم ولی کنکور از 2 برابر 12 هزار هم اون ور تر رفت رتبم.انصافا زیست و شیمی رو خیلی دوست دارم مخصوصا شیمی و تو کنکور شیمی رو 60 و زیست رو 50 زدم.حالا به نظرتون شروع کنم و یکبار دیگه فرصتم رو امتحان کنم؟؟؟چه میدونم مثلا یک ماه زیست و شیمی بخونم و بقیه وقت رو اگر بود وقتی فیزیک و ریاضی رو برای 40 زدن تو کنکور.بازم میگم دانشگاه هست سرجاش و خب مسلما شروع میشه در اینده و میتونه اذیتم کنه برای کلاس ها.ممنونم از تک تکتون انشاالله امشب جوابی بگیرم و تصمیم بگیرم.کنکور هم ثبت نام کردم ناگفته نماند


سلام رفیق امیدوارم حالت خوب باشه! ایشالا داداشت بهتر بشه.
این تایپیک رو دیدم و علی رغم اینکه رشتم تجربی نیست دارم پاسخ میدم چون من هم تو یه چنین چیزی مثل این قضیه مونده بودم

رفیق تو همون لحظه که ثبت نام کردی تصمیمت رو گرفتی و احتیاجی به این سوال نبود
تصمیم خیلی مهمه! تصمیم خودش نصف راهه

 اما اگر باز هم مرددی باید بهت بگم هیچ وقت برای پیشرفت شک نکن
امسال که هیچی از من بپرسی بهت میگم اگر توانایی ذهنی و وقت و یه مقدار هزینه هم داری سال دیگه هم بخون با منابع جدید و نظام جدید
من درکت میکنم چون من خودمم دانشجوام. وضعیت مشابهی دارم باهات. من آزاد مکانیک میخونم و دیدم که کامپیوتر رو میخوام و دانشگاهم رو هم میخوام سراسری کنم
آستینمو بالا زدم. توام به نظرم همین کارو بکن

موفق باشی

----------

